# Another New Code For 99 Cent .com Domain Name From GoDaddy



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

GoDaddy just released another code to get a 99 cent domain name.

Same rules as before: can only be used once per account for one name, must be new domain (no renewals), available until July 2 or 10,000 names (which ever comes first), good on .com, .net, .mobi, .biz, .us, .org, .ca, .co.uk, and .in.

I have also heard you can use the code to transfer a name to them from a different registrar but I have never tried.

Get your name soon because these codes usually expire within a few days. This is not an affiliate code and I don't make any money from you using it.

The code is SOCCER99, just enter the the promo code on the order form.

Take care,

Dennis Graves


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks I have been waiting on this since I got an email from godaddy about fees going up in July.
Thanks,
Tari


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks, I just got another one. I have been waiting for you to post another code. Now I just need to find a code to get a discount on renewals. I have one domain that expires this year and I want to beat the increase.

Thanks again.


----------



## 8th Day (Jan 16, 2009)

Do they let you transfer the domain name away to another registrar? I don't want to get stuck with GoDaddy for hosting if I register a domain through this offer.
(Are there any strings attached or do you receive ownership of the domain like any other time you register)


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

You can probably move it to another registrar later, I don't know why you wouldn't be able to. You don't have to host the domain at GD. I have almost 100 domain names there and I don't host any of them there.

I usually use DNF2 when I renew. I think it brings it down to 7.49. It still worked last time I tried. If it matters to you, I think this is an affiliate code from Domain Name Forums which is where I used to hang out when I was marketing domain names.

I registered a couple of domain names last week before I got the code. Now I have to think of another domain name. Another time when the code came out I opened accounts in my mothers, father's, brother's and kid's names so I could register a bunch. Now I'm having trouble thinking of 1 more.

Use the code soon,

Dennis Graves


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

you should check reviews on hosting sites...I googled ..highest rated web hosting" and i found top 10..justhost and fatcow...where both 1 and 2 and the offer free domain for life plus some other great features....i have my website with one of those 2 but i don't remember


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

That's interesting as I just looked at 10 different hosting review sites and never did they have the same ranking twice. Of the 10 review sites I looked at Fat Cow and Justhost was in the number one slot once. I'm beginning to think these numbers are not based on statistics.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

veedub3 said:


> That's interesting as I just looked at 10 different hosting review sites and never did they have the same ranking twice. Of the 10 review sites I looked at Fat Cow and Justhost was in the number one slot once. I'm beginning to think these numbers are not based on statistics.


maybe they are based on customer satisfaction, cost, reviews..? 1 thing is for sure they are rated higher than godaddy i believe i saw godaddy at # 7 or 8..


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

You are right they are rated higher than godaddy but my point is can we rely on who is giving the ratings? For 10 different sites to have 10 different rankings makes me think that the rankings may be based on opinions not facts. Maybe personal user reviews or something.


----------



## Nancy G (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks for the code. the replies made me look at fatcow as a newbie to host my site. looks good for someone not online yet and doesn't need much . Can I trabsfer the godaddy name to Fatcow easily? And the video at Fatcow looks like alot of add ons to the $3.50 ish a month fee, is it the same as going with someone esle more well known?? BigCartel/Commerce?
Thanks again,
N


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Doesn't matter who you buy your domain from, newly purchased domains can not be transferred until after the 60 day period. The 60 day period is a guideline set by ICANN.

Add.......after the 60 period you can do what you want with it move it, sell it, ...it's yours.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Also regardless of who you go with, register the domain name directly with a domain name "Registrar" rather than through the host company. Some companies that were offering free domains for life with a hosting package were registering the free domain under their name so if you decided to leave they held your domain hostage or you had to pay big dollars to move it. If you had a successful business following this would suck so you would be at their mercy. You can check ICANN.org for a list of Accredited Registrars. Tucows (FatCow) was listed as being Accredited but Justhost wasn't.


----------



## Nancy G (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks for that info... being a newbie, so If I sign up at fatcow,can I ask to be registered as one who may move the domain name later? and do I ask go daddy the same/ Sorry, don't know the lingo yet..


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Nancy G said:


> thanks for that info... being a newbie, so If I sign up at fatcow,can I ask to be registered as one who may move the domain name later? and do I ask go daddy the same/ Sorry, don't know the lingo yet..


No you just sign up. When you get ready to transfer to a new company you go to the new company and use the transfer domain feature to start the process. Again you can not transfer until after the 60 day period. If you try before the 60 days is up the transfer will be rejected but as long has the 60 days has passed, it will be simple to move.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

Yup... It's that simple.. I had my domain with godaddy and transferred easily.. My new host company did all the work...


----------



## Nancy G (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks to you both. This is such a learning curve for us over 50 crowd! (53) I remember when "cut and paste" meant...cuuttt and then paste..then photo copy for an original~ !! ha..
N


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

Another thing I want to add about the "Top 10 Hosting Company" lists.

You really need to check the source of the lists. A lot of times it's "who I get the biggest commission from".

Dennis Graves


----------



## tshirtriches (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks... Going to buy a domain right now for that price!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Dennis Graves said:


> You really need to check the source of the lists. A lot of times it's "who I get the biggest commission from".
> 
> Dennis Graves


This was my point when I made the comment _"Can we rely on who is giving the ratings"_. It all makes sense now.


----------

